

Ask HN: comments automatically killed? - thepanister

Hello,
I want to know why do I see dead comments? It looks like comments by specific users are killed automatically? Why?
======
SwellJoe
You see them because you've selected "showdead" on your profile page. They are
dead because the person exhibited a lack of understanding of the mores of the
community, and either posted spam, or egregiously violated common courtesy in
comments.

Sometimes, I imagine, users may get auto killed prematurely; if their first
submission appears to be obvious spam, for example. But, I wouldn't think that
would happen often.

------
blasdel
Check out this user's threads page with showdead on:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=wernerv0nbraun> \-- all of their
comments get deleted.

If the site has a honeypot system that shows the autodeleted comments only to
the user that made them, that's clever, if a little much.

If it just instantly deletes them, that's lame, it'd be better just to ban
him.

If this is being done by a moderator manually, that's fucking awful, and the
moderator should be banned.

~~~
unalone
Notice his comment 51 days ago that led to the autobanning. This wasn't just a
random act of vitriol: there was something that led to the ban happening.

PG said before that his solution with fighting trolls and spammers is to make
it impossible for them to see that they're being killed. That way, unlike
banning, they don't make new accounts.

